# chest pains



## runner (Jul 12, 2009)

Went to GP to check out chest pains I've been getting after running.  He did an ECG - heart is fine and explained it is to do weith the cartelige in chest wall being inflamed and is more common in women - anyone else know of or experienced this?  I do wear a good sports bra  and wondered if I'd actualy done the damage during Yoga.


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2009)

I FOUND THIS OUT IT MIGHT RING A BELL

Costochondritis is a condition that causes chest pain due to inflammation of 
the cartilage and bones in the chest wall. Also called Tietze's Syndrome, costochondritis occurs when there is inflammation at the junction of the rib bone and breastbone (sternum). At this junction, there is cartilage joining these bones. This cartilage can become irritated and inflamed. Depending on the extent of the inflammation, costochondritis can be quite painful.
# Rest
In order to decrease the inflammation, you will have to avoid activities that cause pain and exacerbation of the costochondritis. Exercise, deep breathing, and strain on the muscles of the chest may worsen the symptoms of pain and slow the healing process. As a general rule of thumb, avoid or limit activities that worsen your symptoms.

# Heat Applications
Applying hot packs to the chest can be helpful in relieving symptoms of costochondritis. Apply heat several times each day, especially before activities that may irritate your symptoms. While ice application can hep with most conditions of inflammation, applying ice to the chest can be quite uncomfortable.

# Anti-Inflammatory Medications
Nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory medications (e.g. Motrin, Advil) help with two aspects of costochondritis. First, they help decrease symptoms of pain making patients more comfortable. Second, these medications help to decrease inflammation, which is the primary problem. Check with your doctor before taking anti-inflammatory as they have potential side effects.


----------



## Rinfrance (Mar 9, 2017)

runner said:


> Went to GP to check out chest pains I've been getting after running.  He did an ECG - heart is fine and explained it is to do weith the cartelige in chest wall being inflamed and is more common in women - anyone else know of or experienced this?  I do wear a good sports bra  and wondered if I'd actualy done the damage during Yoga.


Oh no it probably is not, I have been battling this for over 15 years, and my father had the same problem. He was put on porcine, me hospitals say it is everything from panic attacks to foot and mouth, been in heart hospitals and gawd knows where else. After the first 3 years of the rubbish and knowing all the people in the ED was tried with Desloratydine. Magic. As life went on the insulin went up and the pains and stupid BP 250+ / 200+ came back. I did a controlled test and was backed by my doctor. I gave up eating and insulin for 3 days....no pains! (only hunger) So now I am on Desloratydine or Aerius 2 times a day It is an anti Histamine. Yet tests for allergy of insulin come back negative. If your quack does not believe this go to the pharmacy and get over the counter and try it! It certainly will not kill you, well not like the BP of silly proportions. If you can put results on here superb. This page is being referred to Novo


----------



## runner (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Rinfrance thanks for the info.  However, this was an old post and I think I had just somehow damaged my cartilage.  It got better and I've had no further problems.  No longer running as advised not to following foot problem, but still doing the yoga and walking. Absolutely swear by the yoga for keeping my back and hips out of trouble (I've had 2 bouts of sciatica in the past) - did the muscles in lifting something (own stupid fault -not lifting properly) after long Christmas and new break from yoga.


----------



## Rinfrance (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi well I know about back pains, I have a prolapse at T9 T10 in wards. The doctors at Addenbrooks had never seen this before, it took 10 years to get the doctors here to realise, and they had never seen it before. It is an industrial injury some 20 years ago. It cannot be operated on and I carry morphine just in case. I am glad your problem was not permanent, but many are it seems.  Well at least you have some info that you may not be told about including the vitamin B12 and clickey finger and frozen shoulder. Best of luck. 
 PS i have asked the team on here about having some way to do a PM as there are times when a full page is not required. R


----------

